# Aurora (Super Styrian)



## ged (24/3/12)

> [SIZE=12pt]Aurora, known also as Super Styrian, is a diploid hybrid between Northern Brewer and a TG seedling of unknown origin. It is a medium early variety, its optimal picking time in Slovenia being between August 23th and 30th.[/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=10.5pt]-[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=10.5pt]Characteristic Ingredients and Brewing Quality:[/SIZE]*
> [SIZE=12pt]Aurora has an intense and pleasant hoppy aroma. It contains 7 – 9.5 % of α - acids (22 - 26 % of cohumulone). The ratio between α - and β - acids is about 2.7. The essential oil content varies from 0.9 to 1.6 % of dry hops. The ratio between α - humulene and β - caryophyllene in the essential oil is about 3.2. Aurora has very good storage stability. Beer prepared with this variety has good organoleptical scores. The yield of α - acids is very good when brewing with this variety. Aurora is very suitable for extraction and combination with other varieties in the brewing process[/SIZE]
> ...


*MOD: *Above description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I, to allow descriptions to be the first post of all hop descriptor topics. Original post is below.

Just opened a bag of aurora to bitter a farmhouse ale I'm doing today. My my, the nicest hop I've smelt in a long time. Very "noble" feel.

Hersbrucker, otoh, was to be the aroma hop. I hope it smells a lot nicer in beer. Spicy, strong earthy and tobacco notes. Hopefully not too over powering. Maybe should just use Styrians or Saaz.


----------



## joshuahardie (26/3/12)

Let me know how the Aurora hops go. I have a bag and don't know what to do with them.


----------



## argon (26/3/12)

Just threw 30g of aurora in a cube of ESB with EKG last night, smelt very nice. Looking forward to experiencing what the profile is like. Will dry hop with another 30 also.


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/12)

Thanks for the reminder, I keep forgetting to order Aurora - it's like Styrians on Steroids, absolutely lovely as the aroma hop in my Yorkshire Gold.


----------



## Ross (26/3/12)

Just kegged an Aurora Pils.... Smells & tastes great.....  


Cheers Ross


----------



## The_Duck (26/3/12)

I did an American Amber Ale yesterday that had Centennial, Aurora and Cascade in it.

Smell was simply awesome.

Just wish it would hurry up and finish fermenting so I can get stuck in 

I need to order some more from Ross in the next week or so 


Duck


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/12)

Picking up a couple tomorrow with my sack o grain, I can feel a Yorkshire Gold coming on


----------

